# Blindfolded 2x2 video while on an exercise machine.



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 19, 2007)

tried to get this on the speedcubing.com main page but ron suggested i post it here so here it is. this was VERY hard lol.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2d1lBnw35Ck

so tell me what ya think guys? lol
or girls.... lol


----------



## alexc (Nov 22, 2007)

Lol, that's so cool! I think I might try that on my treadmill


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 22, 2007)

haha yeah you should man! we would be like the only people to attempt something like that. but yeah man it tooks like 5-6 attempts for that including some where i almost friggin fell on my face!! hahaha ahh boy but it was fun and gives you a great sense of achievement.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Jan 6, 2010)

Man I want to solve the 2x2 blindfolded so bad!
What method did you use?
Do you have a link to a tutorial to it?


----------



## NoahE (Jan 12, 2010)

talk about reviving an old thread.
you can get pretty fast with ortega or guimond and theres not that many more algs to learn.


----------

